# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kino-ditari - Filma të rinj në 2006

## autori

Po e hap kete temë per te inaguruar vitin qe sapo filloi dhe per te vendosur këtu *filmat e rinj te 2006-es* e qe do shikoj ne kinema pergjate vitit.

Per te gjithe ata qe do te kenë ose kane patur mundesi t'i shikojne filmat ne fjalë, BUJRUM, *jane te mirepritur per te vendosur opinionet e tyre*. Te vetme gjë qe do te deshroja do te ishte nje dialog normal dhe i civilizuar dhe jo mesazhe qe fillojne me "ky film ta shpif", "film koti" apo kalamanllëqe te tilla, qe nuk jane dinjitoze per asnje nga filmat qe mund te diskutojme, cilido qofte ai. 
Thene ndryshe, motoja e kesaj teme lé të jete: 

* "TE GJITHË FILMAT LINDIN TË LIRË DHE TË BARABARTË".* 

Po e inaguroj temen e re me filmin e pare per kete vit qe pashe dje ne kinema: *"Good night, and good luck*", film nga *George CLOONEY*.

----------


## autori

*"GOOD NIGHT, AND GOOD LUCK"* eshte filmi i dyte i George Clooney si regjizor (filmi i tij i pare si regjizor eshte _"Confessions of a Dangerous Mind"_ (2002). 

*"Good night, and good luck"* ai e prezantoi ne festivalin e fundit te filmit ne Venecia (Mostra di Venezia) prej nga dhe u kthye me çmimin e aktorit me te mire ( per David Strathain) dhe çmimin e skenarit me te mire.

Filmi rrefen historine vertete te Edward Murrow-t, prezantuesit te kanalite televiziv amerikan CBC ne vitet 1950-1955, dhe kontributin qe ai dha ne ato vite per rrëzimin e senatorit ultra konservator Joseph McCarthy, qe kryesonte asokohe nje komision te tmerrshëm ndaj te gjithe atyre qe supozoheshin te kishin ide komuniste.

Mu duk se pashë nje film elegant, i gjithi ne bardhë e zi, qe integron brenda vetes ne menyre natyrale imazhet televizive  (po ashtu bardhe e zi) te asokohe te senatorit te tmerrshëm McCarthy. Nje faqe e errët, po aq bardhe e zi sa dhe filmi, e Historise se Shteteve te Bashkuara...

 U bene disa vjet qe George Clooney, bashke me shokun e tij Steven Soderbergh kane krijuar kompanine e tyre te productionit (*SECTION EIGHT*), keshtu qe filmi spikat per lirinë e tij, inteligjencen, ekzigjencen kinematografike.  

George Clooney konfirmon definitivisht se eshte nje regjizor po aq interesant sa dhe eshte aktor i talentuar, per me teper qe gjithe skenari eshte shkruar nga ai vete.

web-site i filmit: http://www.goodnightandgoodluck-lefilm.com/

----------


## autori

*"L'enfant endormi"* ("Fëmija i përfjetur") film maroken i *Yasminne KASSARI*

Eshte interesante te shikosh prodhime kinematografike qe vijne nga vende prej te cileve nuk jemi mêsuar te shohim shpesh filma. I tille eshte rasti i filmit qe pashe dje, nga regjizorja e re marokene *Yasminne KASSARI* (ky eshte filmi i saj i pare, dhe eshte nje bashkepunim Marok-Belgjikë). 

*"Fëmija i perfjetur"* i mer ngjarjet ne nje fshat te thelle te Marokut dhe tregon historine e nje miti qe ekzistoka ne dia vende arabe sipas te cilit, çdo grua mund te mbaje nje femijë ne barkun e saj ne menyre te "përfjetur" per muaj apo per vite te tera dhe ta lindë kur te vije momenti i deshiruar prej saj.

Filmi vë ne qendrer portretet e dy grave, Zeinabit dhe kunatës se saj Halima : te dyja jetojne me familjet e burrave te tyre, qe kane emigruar ne menyre klandestine ne Spanje. 

Nje dite, Zeinabi zbulon qe eshte shtatëzanë, por ... i shoqi i saj eshte emigrant ne Spanje. Ajo vendos ta mbaje te "perfjetur" femijen e saj te ardhëm...

Nje film-portret interesant i gruas marokene ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## autori

*"KING KONG"* - film amerikan nga Peter Jackson.

Ky film, qe aktualisht shfaqet keto kohe ne kinema, eshte "*King Kong*"-u i trete qe realziohet. Me regji te Peter Jackson-it (regjizorit te famshem neozelandez te "*The Lord of the rings*"), versioni aktual i mbetet besnik versionit te pare te realizuar tashmë ne vitin 1933, pra gati 70 vjet më parë !

Ajo qe eshte intersante (une e kam pare "*King Kong*"-un e 1933-shit), eshte fakti qe ky i fundit eshte shume shumë here me pak erotik se sa i pari, per te mos thene fare !

Filmi eshte nje festival i vertete efektesh speciale : majmuni Kong eshte nje prodhim puro dixhital, por qe duket krejt natyral dhe ta mbush mendjen se behet fjale per nje majmun te vertete te STËRmadh !  

Aventura ne ishull midis bukuroshes Naomi Wats dhe majmunit te saj me te cilin ajo bie ne dashuri (filmi, ashtu sikunder dhe origjinali i vitit 1933, frymezohet fuqishem nga perralla e famshme "E bukura dhe e shemtuara"), eshte dhe pjesa me interesante e filmit.

----------


## autori

*"BROKEBACK MOUTAIN"* - film amerikan nga *Ang Lee*.

Dje pashe *"Brokeback mountain"* fituesin e katër "GOLDEN GOLBE"-eve (filmi me i mire i vitit, regjizori me i mire... etj) dhe fitues i Luanit te ARTE ne "Mostra di Venezia" 2005 (festivali i filmit ne Venecia).  

Filmi i vendos ngjarjet ne fillim te viteve '60 dhe rrefen historine e dy cow-boy (dy djem barinj) qe kullosin bagetine e tyre ne malin Brokeback, ne shtetin Wyoming. Miqesia e tyre (rolet e dy cow-boy-ve luhen ne menyre te persosur nga *Heath Ledger* & *Jake Gyllenhaal*) transformohet ne diçka idilike qe merr formen e dashurise. Pas kthimit te bagetive nga bjeshkët, te dy djemtë martohen, njeri ne Wyoming me Almën, te fejuaren e tij (luajtur nga Michelle Williams) dhe tjetri, ne Texas, nga dhe eshte me origjinë, por gjithnje duke ruajtur kontaktin me njeri-tjtrin dhe sekretin e dashurise se tyre.  Ky eshte vetem fillimi i filmit i cili vazhdon te tregoje kete histori dashurie deri ne fillim te viteve '80 (pra, nje film qe shtrihet në gati 20 vite jetë).

Shtypi (kritika), perveç fjalëve shume te mira per filmin, shpesh i ka rene shkurt dhe e ka konsideruar si nje histori homoseksualësh, pra nje "gay cow-boy movie". Eshte e vertete qe filmi rrefen historine e dashurise se dy djemve, por merita e regjizorit eshte pikerisht fakti se *ka mundur te rrefeje nje histori humane dashurie ku nuk ka asnje rendesi fakti nese dy personat jane nje djale e nje vajze apo dy djem.* Magjia e filmit qendron pikerisht në atë qe nuk bie ne cliché dhe shabllone te gatshme gay por me nje force magjepse do te na thote : *"Love Is A Power Of Nature"* (dashuria eshte nje forcë e natyrës). 

*"Brokeback mountain"* eshte nje film TEJET emancipues dhe eshte nje fat qe ai shfaqet ne te njejten kohe sa ne USA aq dhe ne vendet europiane. Padyshim, filmi më i mundshëm per te fituar Oscar ne mars te ketij viti.

*web-site i filmit dhe TRAILER* : www.brokebackmountain.com
ose : www.brokebackmountain-lefilm.com

dhe "making of movie": http://65.36.225.227/images/brokeback-doc-hi.wmv

----------


## autori

3 foto te tjera nga fituesi i "*Luanit te Arte*" ne Festivalin e filmit ne Venecia dhe i "*GOLDEN GLOBE*" si filmi me i mire amerikan.

----------


## krishna

Edhe une e pashe filmin,me shume i shtyre nga kureshtja si nje film fitues ne nje festival me nivel,siç eshte dhe ai i Venezia-s.
Por,ne kundershtim me ju,qe pranoni se eshte nje film i arritur,meqenese dhe Ang Le eshte regjizor i talentuar,nuk mendoj se ai ka dashtur te thote gje tjeter veçse historise se dy djemve qe bien ne dashuri,aq me teper qe njeri prej tyre ishte i fejuar me Almen.Pra,sado qe te kete perpunuar skenarin,peisazhet dhe te tilla elemente qe perbejne nje film,per mua filmi eshte teper komercial nese do te kemi parasysh se filmi behet per nje publik te madh,pra nje lloj mode qe ka perfshire kinemane me filma qe bejne per vete nje publik,por me pare i kane marre shijet se per çfare filmash ato kane nevoje;e njejta gje me hebrenjte qe akoma bejne filma per ta.Homoseksualet siç edhe hebrenjte dikur,ndjehen te persekutuar nga shoqeria.ose me mire shikohen me nje sy negativ,por kjo s'do te thote qe ato jane te ndryshem dhe viktima te ketij ndryshimi ndjenjash.Eshte shoqeria ajo qe i ben te ndjehen te ndryshem sepse ato nuk duhet qe te ishin.Dhe ketu filmi kris nje tabu,shpresoj te mos jete hera e pare me kete histori.Nje djale perveç gruas se tij,pra plotesimit qe ai ka,kerkon dhe ka nevoje per nje emocion me te forte,dhe bien ne dashuri me nje djale,pra biseksual.Ka plot te tilla histori,legjenda qe degjohen.Por ky eshte film,dhe duhet shitur,pra njerezit duhet ta shohin,dhe ku eshte mesazhi?


Filmi trajton nje histori dashuri homseksuale.Pra,dy persona te te njejtit seks jane homoseksuale,por Ang,per t'i dhene me shume dramacitet i marton te dy dhe i jep femije,loje e bukur kjo.
Sidoqofte,mbeta i zhgenjyer nga ky film qe prisja me teper.

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Sidoqofte,mbeta i zhgenjyer nga ky film qe prisja me teper.


Gjithashtu dhe une. Cuditem per Golden Globes qe mori dhe me duken thjesht si cmime inkurajuese per ti bere gay't te futen ne mainstream. Kur tha ai tek "Will and Grace" (eshte komedi per dy gay guys and their friends): Sot qe te marresh cmime duhet te besh filma per gays. 

Pashe "Match point". Subjekti shume i ngjashem me "Nje tragjedi amerikane" te Theodore Dreiser qe e kam lexuar para shume kohesh. Casting i aktoreve mu duk kryeveper. I pershtateshin shume roleve.

----------


## autori

> Edhe une e pashe filmin,me shume i shtyre nga kureshtja si nje film fitues ne nje festival me nivel,siç eshte dhe ai i Venezia-s.
> Por,ne kundershtim me ju,qe pranoni se eshte nje film i arritur,meqenese dhe Ang Le eshte regjizor i talentuar,nuk mendoj se ai ka dashur te thote gje tjeter veç historise se dy djemve qe bien ne dashuri


Sigurisht, jam dakort me ty:  historia e filmit eshte historia e dy djemve qe bien ne dashuri me njeri-tjetrin. Dhe qofshin keta nje djale i ri me nje vajze e re, qofshin këta nje plak me nje vajze te re apo nje plakë me nje djalë i ri, qofshin keta dy djem apo qofshin keto dy vajza, qofshin keta dy pleq apo qofshin keto dy plaka, nese ata bien ne dashuri, ajo Histori dashurie eshte ! Dashuria per njerezit eshte !  





> Pra, sado qe te kete perpunuar skenarin,peisazhet dhe te tilla elemente qe perbejne nje film,per mua filmi eshte teper komercial nese do te kemi parasysh se filmi behet per nje publik te madh, pra nje lloj mode qe ka perfshire kinemane me filma qe bejne per vete nje publik, por me pare i kane marre shijet se per çfare filmash ato kane nevoje


Mendoj se *"Brokeback mountain"* nuk eshte film komercial. Kjo per arsyen e thjeshte se producent i filmit nuk eshte asnje nga kompanite hollywood-jane por 3 producente indipendentë. Per me teper qe ne "Mostra di Venezia" seleksionimi eshte i tille qe nuk pranon filma qe konsiderohen si komercialë.

Sa per ate qe kinemaja _"qenka perfshire ne nje mode qe do te beje per vete publikun duke ja para-kuptuar shijet publikut"_, te siguroj qe kjo "mode" ka ekzistuar qe ne fillimet e kinemase dhe do te ekzistoje per sa ajo te ekzistojë! Pra e kam te veshtire te besoj se "Brokeback mountain" eshte i vetmi film qe qenka bere, si te thuash, "i bere me paramendim"! 





> e njejta gje me hebrenjte qe akoma bejne filma per ta.Homoseksualet siç edhe hebrenjte dikur,ndjehen te persekutuar nga shoqeria.ose me mire shikohen me nje sy negativ, por kjo s'do te thote qe ato jane te ndryshem dhe viktima te ketij ndryshimi ndjenjash.Eshte shoqeria ajo qe i ben te ndjehen te ndryshem sepse ato nuk duhet qe te ishin.Dhe ketu filmi kris nje tabu,shpresoj te mos jete hera e pare me kete histori.Nje djale perveç gruas se tij,pra plotesimit qe ai ka,kerkon dhe ka nevoje per nje emocion me te forte,dhe bien ne dashuri me nje djale,pra biseksual.


Mua me duket se filmi nuk ka te beje fare me biseksualizmin. Filmi ka nje kontekst historik: ngjarja (historia e dashurise) ndodh ne vitet '60, me sakt ne verën e vitit 1963, pra, kur erërat liberale dhe emancipuese ende nuk kishin filluar te frynin as ne USA, as ne Demokracitë Perendimore. Asokohe, homoseksualiteti ishte ende tabù. Eshte e vertete qe personazhi kryesor i filmit ishte i fejuar, perpara se te njihej me shokun e tij, por kjo nuk do te thote se ishte dhe i dashuruar me të fejuarën e tij ! Per me teper qe ti e pé (nuk dua te zbuloj intrigën e filmit  :kryqezohen:  ) si rrodhën ngjarjet ... . Edhe shoku i tij, qe mund te supozojme se ja njihte vehtes deshirat homoseksuale, per hir te "zakoneve" (po i quajme keshtu) te kohes, edhe ai u martua ! 

Nga ana tjeter, ti permend hebrenjte. Une them se ne shqiptarët, si popull i vogel qe jemi (pra, si te thuash, si minoritet qe jemi -- biles ka patur raste qe bota as nuk na ka marre ne numër fare !- pra as si minoritet nuk na ka llogaritur...), eshte krejt e llogjikës ti kuptojme dhe ti perkrahim minoritetet SHUME here me shume se te tjerët, qofshin keto minoritete etnike, seksuale apo kulturore. Perndryshe, biem brenda proverbit mallkues  : _"Të shaftë "i shari" !"  _ 





> Ka plot te tilla histori,legjenda qe degjohen.Por ky eshte film,dhe duhet shitur,pra njerezit duhet ta shohin,dhe ku eshte mesazhi?


Mesazhi (meqe mendon qe duhet te kete nje te tille ne film, por une nuk para "lodhem" te gjej _mesazhe_ ne filma...: nje film ndjehet, perjetohet, perceptohet, sigurisht jo te gjithe njesoj), por nese mendon se duhet gjetur patjeter nje mesazh, ai eshte i thjeshte: edhe ne situata te veshtira (ti e di se si rrjedhin ngajrjet ne pjesen e dyte te filmit ...), ndjenja e dashurise eshte forcë e natyres ! Nuk di nese ke patur rast te shikosh *"The Bridges of Madison County"* ("Sur la route de Madison") : eshte identikisht ekzaktesisht i njejti mesazh: edhe ne ate film, askush nuk i vë rendesi faktit qe Meryl Streep eshte nje grua e martuar 50 vjeçare qe bie ne *d*ashuri me nje 60 vjeçar te panjohur nga ajo më parë, dhe kjo zgjat vetëm... 3 dite ! Por ne ato tre dite, ajo takohet me *D*ashurinë !

Gjithsesi, historite me te bukura te dashurise, ne historine e njerezimit, kane qene dhe jane ato më të pamundurat (les amours impossibles), pra ato qe nuk mund te realizohen plotesisht. Ndofta ajo eshte dhe dashuria e vertete, por ka shume gjasa qe jo shumëkush ka fatin ta perjetojë ! Por per kete, ne te tjerët nuk duhet te behemi xhelozë...!  :buzeqeshje:   lol

Nga ana tjeter, sigurisht qe filmi ka nje mesazh emancipues: edhe pse ai rrefen nje histori te viteve '60, vendi ku zhvillohen ngjarjet e filmit, pra USA, vazhdon te mbetet nje vend pjeserisht konservator (rizgjedhja e Georges W. Bush, ne nje fare menyre, e konfirmon kete por nejse, ky eshte nje tjeter debat). Nese regjizori ka patur si objektiv te vendosë nje tullë suplementare ne murin e emancipimit te shoqerise njerezore *nepermjet pranimit dhe kuptimit edhe te minoriteteve*, akoma dhe më mire ! Kjo biles duhet te kete qene dhe arsyeja kryesore pse nga ana regjizoriale, filmi eshte shume klasik: pra qe te arrijë te shikohet nga nje numer sa me i madh njerezish, filmi nuk ka asgje te veçante nga ana regjizoriale : rrëfimi eshte mëse klasik. Te siguroj se, nese nuk do te ishte ky qellimi, Ang Lee fare mire mund te bente nje film te tipit "art & essé" apo siç quhen ne France "film d'auteur", pra nje film per nje publik te ngushtë.

----------


## nimf

Gjithmone kam menduar se cmime te tilla si Golden Globe duhet te luajne rol me te madh ne kulture sesa thjesht percaktimi i filmit me te arrire teknik.  Mendoj ketu influencen qe pati fitorja e Denzel Washington apo Halle Berry si aktoret e pare me te mire Afriko-Amerikan ne film.  Pra edhe sikur ky film te mos vlente asgje teknikisht (jo e vertete kjo), thjesht pershkrimi human me te cilin aktoret/historia eshte ndertuar thote shume.  Kjo ben qe stereotipe te kultures gay te ndryshojne...rrjedhimisht te kete nje inkorporim te kultures gay ne 'mainstream'...dhe nese duhen cmime per kete atehere sic implikova me siper nuk do kishte princip me te mire qe ky cmim mund ti sherbeje.
ps. autor do te te thoja ty ta mbroje me shume po shof qe sapo paske postuar mbi mua :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autori

*"VDEKJA E ZOTIT LAZARESCU"* - film rumun i *Cristi Puiu*

titulli origjinal : "Moartea domnului Lazarescu"

Regjizori i ri rumun e prezantoi filmin e tij te dyte ne festivalin e Kanës 2005 prej nga u kthye me çmimin e filmit fitues ne kategorinë "Un certain regard" (Nje farë veshtrimi).

Filmi, te cilin e pashe dje, rrefen odisenë e nje 63 vjeçari rumun, zotit Dante Lazarescu, i sëmurë per vdekje, neper spitalet rumune. 

Ngjarja zhvillohet ne ditet tona dhe eshte nje tabllo tragji-komike e gjendjes reale te sherbimit mjeksor ne Rumani dhe e realitetit social te ketij vendi qe aq shume vuajti nga diktatura komuniste. Pergjate dy oreve (ne 30 minutat e para, Lazarescu eshte ne apartamentin e tij duke pritur ndihmen e shpejte) trupi i tij "gjezdiset" nga nje spital ne tjetrin, sepse askush nuk desheron vertet te merret me 63 vjeçarin e semure: mjeku i pare nuk e pranon si pacient, sepse per të, Lazarescu(qe dikur kish qene inxhinjer i nderuar !) nuk eshte veçse nje alkolik i pandreqshem, i dyti, ben nje diagnostike te gabuar te semundjes, i treti eshte nje mjek i mirë, por qe nuk ka vende te lira ne spitalin ku punon, i katerti... , e keshtu me rradhë.

Agonia e 63 vjeçarit (qe fare mire mund te ishte nje shqiptar !) eshte alegori e agonisë sociale qe perjeton vendi i tij, Rumania aktuale, dhe trupi i tij pothuaj kadavër, nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse trupi i dekompozuar i ish Bllokut te vendeve te Lindjes (Bllokut Sovjetik). Por mund te shkohet edhe më larg: filmi evokon shoqerite ne te cilat jetojme aktualisht, te mbushura me egoizëm, indiferencë, vetmi dhe mos-komunikim.

E gjitha kjo e rrefyer me nota te holla humori sarkastike, tipike per vendet e Lindjes, filmi, nje veper filmike qe rrefen vdekjen por qe eshte paradoksalisht nje veper kinematografike TEJET vitale, eshte nje zbritje e ngadaltë ne ferr e zotit Lazaresku, qe jo rastesisht e ka emrin Dante, si per te na kujtuar ferrin e Dantes. Dante Lazarescu ben "xhiron" e spitaleve (4 spitale ne 4 orë !!) sikurse Dantja i madh kalon tek "Komedia hyjnore" nga nje rreth ferri ne nje tjeter! 

Film Dantesk !

----------


## autori

30 Janar 2006:


Shkova pashê filmin e fundit te nje prej regjizoreve aktualë me te medhenj, gjermanit te famshëm HERZOG, autor i "Fitzcrraldo" apo "Aguirre".

*"GRIZZLY MAN"* eshte nje dokumentar-fiksion dy orësh qe rrefen jeten e *Timothy Treadwell*, ekologjist amerikan qe kaloi 13 vite te jetes se tij ne Alaska, midis arinjve te egër qe quhen *grizzly*, per ti mbrojtur ata nga gjuetia e pa-principë dhe nga rreziku i zhdukjes. Herzog perdor ne dokumentarin e tij nje pjese te mire te imazheve filmike qe Timothy Treadwell xhiroi gjate kohes se qendrimit te tij midis arinjve, deri sa nje dite vjeshte ai u  gllaberua nga njeri prej tyre.

Nje dokumentar-fiksion pasionant mbi çmendinë humane dhe tejkalimin nga njeriu te kufijve te natyrës: regjizori Herzog njihet prej kohësh si mjeshtër i xhirimeve apokaliptike dhe kete e provon edhe nje here permes *"Grizzly man"* : cili eshte Timothy Treadwell :nje ekologjist i çmendur?, nje vizioner i ekzaltuar? 

Kur Timothy Treadwell, ne shoqerine e te dashures se tij u gllabërua nga nje prej grizzly-t (arinjt e egër), kamera e xhirimit  te tij ishte duke punuar, por kapaku kish bllokuar fokusin e kamerës, nderkohe qe zeri funksiononte fare mire.  Nje sekuence e filmit tregon regjizorin Herzog duke degjuar me walk-man kasetën me klithmat e Timothy Treadwell-it dhe te fejuarës se tij ne momentin qe ariu grizzly i shqyen dhe i gëlltit te dy, por ne si spektatorë, edhe pse nuk i degjojme ato klithma, kalojme nje nga momentet me te forta qe mund te perjetohen ne nje film.

----------


## autori

2 shkurt 2006

Filmi i fundit i Spielbergut, *"MUNICH"* rrefen historine e marrjes peng te 11 sportisteve izrealitë nga frkaksioni terrorist palestinez "Shtatori i zi", gjate Lojrave Olimike te Mynihut te 1972 dhe raprezaljet e ndermarra nga Sherbimet Sekrete Izraelite pas kesaj ngjarjeje qe perfundoi me vdekjen e të 11 pengjeve.

*"MUNICH"* jo vetem afirmon talentin e Spielbergut por dhe qellimin e tij per te tejkaluar paragjykimet rreth ketij evenimenti te pergjakshem : filmi i tij fton shikuesin të meditojë rreth nje historie kaq komplekse siç eshte konflikti izraelo-palestinez. 

Filmi ka ngjallur jo pak polemika, sidomos ne ato qarqe qe konsiderojne qe Izreali nuk duhet te perdorë diplomacinë, por vetem forcën dhe qe quajne te gabuar faktin qe filmi lejon personazhet palestinezê te shprehin pikpamjen e tyre per kete konflikt.

Nje film ambicioz dhe politik qe beson ne forcën e kinematografise si gjeneruese e dialogut ne ndihme te nje paqeje te qendrueshme.

Film pasionant  dhe efikas !

----------


## korçar

> 2 shkurt 2006
> 
> Filmi i fundit i Spielbergut, *"MUNICH"* rrefen historine e marrjes peng te 11 sportisteve izrealitë nga frkaksioni terrorist palestinez "Shtatori i zi", gjate Lojrave Olimike te Mynihut te 1972 dhe raprezaljet e ndermarra nga Sherbimet Sekrete Izraelite pas kesaj ngjarjeje qe perfundoi me vdekjen e të 11 pengjeve.
> 
> *"MUNICH"* jo vetem afirmon talentin e Spielbergut por dhe qellimin e tij per te tejkaluar paragjykimet rreth ketij evenimenti te pergjakshem : filmi i tij fton shikuesin të meditojë rreth nje historie kaq komplekse siç eshte konflikti izraelo-palestinez. 
> 
> Filmi ka ngjallur jo pak polemika, sidomos ne ato qarqe qe konsiderojne qe Izreali nuk duhet te perdorë diplomacinë, por vetem forcën dhe qe quajne te gabuar faktin qe filmi lejon personazhet palestinezê te shprehin pikpamjen e tyre per kete konflikt.
> 
> Nje film ambicioz dhe politik qe beson ne forcën e kinematografise si gjeneruese e dialogut ne ndihme te nje paqeje te qendrueshme.
> ...



Aspak dakort!!! 
"Talenti" i Spilbergut tashme eshte i konfirmuar : talenti i tij qendron vetem tek fakti qe eshte nje nga me te miret per te bere filma spektakel. Dhe pikerisht ketu qendron dhe problemi i Spilbergut, ne ate qe talenti i tij nuk eshte i gjitheanshem, qe ky lloj talenti eshte dhe gropa e tij, dhe duket me se qarte ne kete film... Per ti dhene sa me shume besueshmeri spektaklit te tij, perveç faktit qe subjekti i filmit eshte nje ngjarrje e vertete, Spilbergu ben ne fillim te filmit nje rindertim (kontekstualizim) te ngjarrjes me ane te imazheve te arkivuara qe i perkasin asaj kohe...  Bujrum spektakli! Aq me shume qe filmi nuk ka asgje interesante ne ate qe çdo kush prej nesh eshte me se ne dijeni te konfliktit izraelo-palestinian. Per mua filmi nuk ndesh ne asnje ide te re, nuk pretendon asgje te re dhe aq me shume kompozohet nga nje perberje etiko-morale qe i perket opinionit me te gjere. Vetem perfitim rasti per te bere dhe njehere me shume nje spektakel ylberi per nje çeshtje kaq te nderlikuar dhe te nxehte. Pra per mua nuk ka asnje fare etike nga ana e regjizorit... dhe si rrjedhoje as me intereson fare. Jam gati ta paguaj edhe njehere bileten per te pare nje rishfaqje te E.T. apo Lista e Shindlerit, por jo Munihun... Te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejt : Spielbergu eshte kineast pak i cekte per sa i perket temave te nxehta siç eshte konflikti izraelo-palestinian. Pa thene qe Spielbergu eshte pak a shume pjese e angazhuar ne kete konflikt, sepse eshte vete çifut.

Dhe spo flas aspak per polemikat politiko-morale qe ndersjell filmi...  I rashe shkurt!

----------


## krishna

Nuk përtypet ideja që një regjizor i tillë si Spilberg-u,të bëjë katrahura të tilla,vetëm për një rigjenerim të një historie që nuk interesohet aspak për të ardhmen.Një film i dobët nese do të marrim një të tillë qëndrim përballë kësaj loje alla hollivudiane.Edhe një herë tjetër,një regjizor që ka kontribuar në artin e shtatë me shumë forcë dhe dëshirë krijuese,na tregon se koha është e tillë,që t'ju lëje vend ideve,imazheve dhe të rejave që aq shumë ka nevojë kinemaja,dhe jo për box-office,siç edhe autori,shpesh herë bën ndërlidhje;paraja vret artin dhe paralizon atë që ka për detyrë për ta krijuar.Të sabotohet një kinema e tillë,hileqare dhe shkatërruese për artin e shtatë.

Spilberg,besoj se e gjen një vend si profesor,se si regjizor,po tallet.

----------


## autori

> Aspak dakort!!! 
> "Talenti" i Spilbergut tashme eshte i konfirmuar


Nuk di pse, por nuk jam shume partizan i idesë (qofsha i gabuar !) qe nje artist nuk ka nevoje ta rikonfirmojë talentin e tij. Po me kujtohet Gerard Deupardieu qe nuk pushon se theni "S'kam ç'konfirmoj më, i kam konfirmuar te gjitha", dhe rrofte sebepi per te lujatur ne role dhe filma njëri më debil se tjetri... (De Niro ben identikisht te njëjtën gjë...). 





> talenti i tij qendron vetem tek fakti qe eshte nje nga me te miret per te bere filma spektakel.  
> Dhe pikerisht ketu qendron dhe problemi i Spilbergut, ne ate qe talenti i tij nuk eshte i gjitheanshem, qe ky lloj talenti eshte dhe gropa e tij, dhe duket me se qarte ne kete film... Per ti dhene sa me shume besueshmeri spektaklit te tij, perveç faktit qe subjekti i filmit eshte nje ngjarje e vertete, Spilbergu ben ne fillim te filmit nje rindertim (kontekstualizim) te ngjarjes me ane te imazheve te arkivuara qe i perkasin asaj kohe...  Bujrum spektakli!


Si duket, kur kemi pare filmin, e kemi pare të dy me _paragjykime_, por me paragjykime qe shkojne ne sense te ndryshme: ti, i influencuar nga fakti i njohur (ndaj PLOTESISHT opinionin tend !!) qe Spielberg eshte mjeshter i spektaklit, ke gjetur elemente te spektaklit ne çdo pjese te tij (p.sh. mua me duket normale perdorimi i arkivave ne fillim te filmit: psre Spielberg-u nuk ka te "drejtë" ti perdorë ato, ndersa Clooney po? (tek "Good night and good luck"). 
Ndersa une, i nisur nga bezdia qe më pat sjelle pjesa e dyte e "War of the Worlds" dhe sidomos zgjidhja konsensualo-komerciale e fundit te filmit, me sa duket, më eshte dukur nje lumturi fakti qe "Munich" eshte shume here më i ndershëm, artistikisht, se "War of the Worlds" (nuk di sa je dakort me kete konstatim timin por, me sa me kujtohet, ti e ke _pelqy_ asokohe më shumë se unë filmin ne fjalë ...). 





> Per mua filmi nuk ndesh ne asnje ide te re, nuk pretendon asgje te re


Ka fort mundesi te jete edhe keshtu siç thua ti. Pra, nese e kuptoj mire, ne nje farë menyre, ty te ka bezdisur mos-pozicionimi i Spielbergut ne raport qofte me kete fragment te konfliktit izrealo-palestinez, qofte edhe me gjithe konfliktin, ne pergjithësi. Cuditerisht, mua jo ! Une e kuptova keshtu : "Voilà historia, sekush le ta interpretoje me nuancat e deshiruara". Por te kuptoj shume mire ne shqetesimin tend.  





> Vetem perfitim rasti per te bere dhe njehere me shume nje spektakel ylberi per nje çeshtje kaq te nderlikuar dhe te nxehte.


Si duket, mbajtja e vazhdueshme parasysh nga nga ana ime pikerisht e ketij fakti (pra qe behet fjale per nje koflikt tejet te nderlikuar, biles më i nderlikuari qe njeh shek XX), mund te më ketë ndihmuar, ne menyre inkoshiente, ta pelqej (appréciation) filmin, qofte kjo edhe thjesht per faktin e thjeshte se na mundëson, qofte dhe spektakolarshëm, t'i rikthehemi here pas here historise izraelo-palestineze.




> Spielbergu eshte kineast pak i cekte per sa i perket temave te nxehta siç eshte konflikti izraelo-palestinian. Pa thene qe Spielbergu eshte pak a shume pjese e angazhuar ne kete konflikt, sepse eshte vete çifut.


Po tani, kur s'ke pulën, do hash sorrën...! Kush tjeter po guxon ta trajtoje kete temë? Vjet kam pare 5 filma izrealitë, te pestë goxha të mirë, por jo frontalë ne raport me konfliktin ne fjalë ("Avanim", "Cadeau du cièl", "Mon trésor", "Free zone", "Prendre femme"). Mbetet dokumentari i Avi Mograbi-t  "Pour un seul de mes deux yeux", por kuptohet, i parë nga nje publik tejet i ngushte, pra me nje impakt pothuaj te pallogaritshëm...

Sa per angazhimin e tij (origjina e tij çifute), sinqerisht, filmi m'u duk shume here me teper pro-palestinez se sa por-izrealit, nese do te mund te flasim per "pro" e për "kundra", edhe pse jam dakort me ty qe thellë-thellë, ai nuk eshte as njera, as tjetra. Ndofta ka dash te na thote se eshte nje konflikt i pa-zgjidhshëm (une pjeserisht, keshtu e "lexova" filmin). Dhe më konvënoi...

----------


## autori

"SANGRE", filmi i regjizorit më te ri pjesëmarres ne Kanë (Amat Escalante ka veçse 26 vjeç !),  eshte nga te fundit filma të prezantuar ne Festivalin e Kanës e që ende nuk kish dalë ne ekranet e kinemase. 


  Ka nje lidhje midis *"SANGRE"* te Amat Escalante-s dhe "*Batailla en el cielo*",  film meksikan i Carlos Reygadas http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...7&postcount=66 : Escalante ka qene asistent regjizor i Reydegas dhe ky i fundit, eshte producent i *"SANGRE".*

Ajo qe i lidh keta dy regjizore nuk eshte vetem fakti qe filmojne jeten ne Meksikë, por fakti se te dy e veshtrojne dhe e filmojne jeten ne menyre frontale: te dy arrijne te filmoje personazhe qe pothuaj askush nuk ka deshire ti shikoje si personazhe te nje filmi. Behet fjale per personazhe te tille te jetes qe ne gjuhen shqipe, etiketohen me nje cinizëm te pashoq si _njerëz koti_, pra per personazhe, jetët e te cileve gati-gati do dëshironim t'i injoronim ose akoma më mirë, te mos ekzistonin fare. 

Por ato ekzistojnë! Anti-heroi i filmit quhet Diego. S'mund te thuhet se eshte i bukur, s'mund te thueht se ka nje pune interesante (punon roje dere ne nje Gjykatë). Ne mbremje, kur kthehet ne shtepi, e pret e shoqja, Bianca, shume më e re se ai por aspak më e bukur e qe punon ne nje fast-food japonez.

Jeta e tyre eshte e nje monotonie heroike : flasin pak, shikojne ne mbrëmje ulur ne kanapé telefilma rozë ("Prescilla ma drodhi me John-in, qe eshte dashnori i Samantës!"), ***** mekanikisht tek e njejta kanapé, por pa ndonje pasion te veçante. E megjithate, Bianca, e shoqja, eshte xheloze per vdekje, eshte posesive.

Me pas ndodh diçka e forte ne historine e perditshmerise se tyre te rendomtë, por e gjitha kjo eshte filmuar me nje anti-dramaticitet qe nuk te shtyn te emocionohesh "me zor".  E prap se prap filmi eshte i mrekullueshem: ndriçimi, fokusimi, planet filmike e bejne filmin  fashinant dhe gati-gati pervers ne fashinacionin qe qe ai ndjell.

*"SANGRE"* eshte nje film turbullues, "i çuditshëm", nje film mbi frustracionet (sikletet) e qenies njerezore, mbi vetminë, mbi indiferencen, mbi tmerrin e perditshmërisë. Nje film aspak komod (confortable) por nje film... ESENCIAL !

_(Extraordinaire premier film, c'est du Bruno Dumont mexicain - Dumont est mon réalisateur français préféré)._

----------


## peoples

kush eshte spilberg-u(?)

Tre ore te shpejta,lufte,q.irje,vrasje,gjak artificial,egersi,urrejtje,dashuri,mençuri,tradhti franceze,besnikeri,çifuteri,myslimanizem,idiotesi,  amerikanizem,force,djerse,femra dhe pabesia qe i karakterizon deri ne vdekje:e,çfare tjeter per nje rrenje filmike qe ben spektakel me kete histori te dhimbshme,por dhe te rendomte,meqenese jemi ne 2006;e,qe nuk eshte se ka qene e vetmja,te tjera,me te dhimbshme,kane pasuar.Pra,nje spektakel,qe te ngjesh ne kolltukun e kinemase(kinemaja ku isha une,poshte apartamentit,e kishte vendosur ne nje salle te vogel.Bravo mk2 gambetta!) dhe zhgenjehesh nga zgjedhja per te pare nje film,e keshtu shikon vetem nje show qe po ecen mire ne treg sepse njerezit kane nevoje per délir.

super spilberg-u(?)

----------


## autori

Javen qe kaloi pashë "*13 tzameti*", ku fjala "tzameti" nuk eshte gje tjeter veçse fjala turke *qamenti*, fundi i botës. Shifra 13 eshte e famshmja shifer qe per disa sjell fatkeqesi, per disa te tjere, fat.

Nuk eshte rastesi qe filmi titullohet keshtu, pasi regjizori i tij, 27 vjeçari Gela Babluani ka lindur ne Gjeorgji (Tbilisi) por jeton ne France prej 10 vitesh. Ky eshte filmi i tij i parë: BISMILAH !

*"13 qameti"* ka fituar dy trofé te rendesishme: Cmimin "*Future Lion*" pra te "Luanit te arte per filmin e  parë te nje regjizori te ri" ne Mostra di Venezia 2005 si dhe "*Grand Prix*" ne Festivalin e filmit Indipendent ne Sundance 2006. Dy çmime tejet me peshë:  MARSHALLAH !

Githe ketyre çmimeve, bismilah-ve dhe marshallah-ve, po tu shtosh faktin qe  Fox, Universal, Columbia et DreamWorks jane ne garë se kush e kush te bleje më parë te drejtat e autorit per te bere nje remake alla hollywood-ian te filmit ne USA,  i bie qe filmi te jete vertet qamet interesant !

Dhe ne fakt, edhe eshte, edhe nuk eshte. Por mua personalisht, më ngjiti. Behet fjale per nje thriller (suspens), i gjithi në nje bardhë e zi gati të pisët, qe tregon historine e nje djaloshi 22 vjeçar, i cili punon si riparues i çatise se nje shtepie private, pronari i ce ciles, diten qe merr nje leter, vdes nga nje over-dozë. Letra, e cila i bie ne dore djaloshit, eshte nje ftesë "per tu bere i pasur", por per kete duhet shkuar ne nje shtepi te izoluar, ne periferine e nje qyteti, ku dhe zhvillohet nje lojë... makabre, por ku fitohen shume parà !

Opinionet jane shume kontradiktore per kete film: disa mendojne se behet fjale thjesht per nje film cinik, sadist, vicioz, tangërlliks; te tjerë mendojne se eshte fjala per zbulimin me te rendesishem kinematografik te vitit. 

Gjithsesi, nje gje eshte e sigurt: duhen parë filmat ne vijim te 27 vjeçarit gjeorgjian per te dhene nje gjykim me te sakte mbi interesin qe ai paraqet si regjizor i talentuar (apo i pa talentuar).

KISMET !

(web site i filmit: http://www.numero13.com/

----------


## autori

*"Walk the line"* eshte nje biopic (biography picture = film biografik) mbi jeten e kengetarit amerikan country-rock te viteve '60 Johnny Cash.

Eshte bere e modës keto vitet e fundit qe Hollywood-i te prodhoje filma biografike mbi jeten e yjeve te muzikes (po me kujtohet "Ray" mbi jeten e Ray Charles etj etj). Problemi eshte se te gjithe keta film ngjajne tmerresisht me njeri-tjetrin : ndryshon vetem personazhi ! C'ështe më ironike, eshte titulli i filmit: vertet qe ai e meriton te quhet "*Walk the line*", pra "Ec drejt", ndiq linjën qe kane ndjekur tashmë filmat e tjere biografike dhe ... kaq. 

Ajo qe eshte per te ardhur akoma më keq, eshte se filmi nuk na rrëfen asgje mbi muzikën country ne Tennessee (Memphis), asnje fjale te vetme per transfigurimin e kesaj muzike ne rock, por merret vetem me nje ide fikse te cilën e kthen ne obsesion: portretin e June Carter (luajtur nga aktorja Reese Whiterspoon), te dashurën e Johhny Cash, e cila falë zërit dhe faktit qe eshte lindur ne Tennesse,  shtyp totalisht portretin e Jonny Cash (luajtur nga Joaquin Phoenix) te cilit i eshte bere nje prerje busti gjate gjithe filmit, per te maskuar injorancën e tij ne raport me kitarrën. 

Si rrallë ndonjehere, dola nga salla ne treçerek te filmit...

----------

